# Wife sez "buy a new one"



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2009)

Rather me throwing good money after bad and grumbling (read as pizzing and bichin) about the unreliabililty of my old (mid to late 70's Honda) and the unavailability of replacement parts, she told me to go buy a new motor. So, I'm now in the market for a new motor. Requirements are that it needs to fit between my main motor and the upturn on the transom (about 12"), be a 4-stroke, short shaft (16" from transom to bottom of boat) and HP rating between 7.5 and 15. I know the 15's will be too wide, so I'l be looking more to the 9.9's and below. Don't give a rat's spit about brand, just something that will fit. Starting my search today.


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 10, 2009)

I love my Tohatsu 9.8 Elec. Start 10 hour breakin period sucks though...

www.onlineoutboards.com has the cheapest price. Tohatsu and Nissan are the same motor


----------



## nitronostrils (Aug 10, 2009)

Cyberflexx just wondering if your Tohatsu 9.8 is coldblooded? The Nissan 9.8 I have is sort of a bear when cold but is alright when warmed up. Thanks.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2009)

I was just looking at the Tohatsu's and saw their price. Never seen one in operation. How wide is it from side to side? Yeah, 10 hours of breakin without fishing could suck bilge water.


----------



## CarlF (Aug 10, 2009)

My only complaint about my Nissan 18 2 stroke is that it is a little hard to start when cold (50 degrees and colder). Have to mess with the throttle & choke to keep her running for about the 1st minute. After that, she is fine the rest of the day. More of an annoyance than a problem.


----------



## nitronostrils (Aug 10, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I was just looking at the Tohatsu's and saw their price. Never seen one in operation. How wide is it from side to side?


 

On the Nissan 9.8 measuring from the bottom of engine cowl is just a tick over 1ft.


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 10, 2009)

nitronostrils said:


> Cyberflexx just wondering if your Tohatsu 9.8 is coldblooded? The Nissan 9.8 I have is sort of a bear when cold but is alright when warmed up. Thanks.




Mine started up after 2 cranks right out of the box.. I just got it so I havent tried it in cold weather. Mine is a 4 stroke if that makes a difference.


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 10, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I was just looking at the Tohatsu's and saw their price. Never seen one in operation. How wide is it from side to side? Yeah, 10 hours of breakin without fishing could suck bilge water.



I'm not sure of the width. I would measure but the boat is now parked in a buddies garage since I dont want it stolen (yes a few outboards have been stolen in my town lately ) and I dont want to keep parking the Denali on the road in my neighborhood. The 10 hours sucks monkey dung, I am at about 6 hours now...I can go 3/4 throttle for 4 more hours.. :roll:


----------



## ober51 (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought my 2003 9.9 Yamaha used but the guy said it had around 40 hours on it. I can't say a bad thing about it. It starts on the first push (no more rotator cuff injuries for me) and I would buy another Yammy in a heartbeat if I had to buy a new motor. It's heavy for a 9.9 (100+ lbs.) but I like the 4 stroke factor for gas and environmental benefits.


----------



## taxidermist (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 15 Merc elc start and love it. I figure a 9.9 would be about right for what you are talking about.

Check Yamaha they have a line of 2 strokes. They aint cheap either.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Not going 2-stroke. This motor will tie into my main gas tank. I am not going to have an extra can on the back deck being in my way. Got a price for a Honda 8HP of $2500.00. I can get a 9.9 Merc pro-kicker from BPS for $500.00 less than that.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

man I can't believe the price of brand new motors these days... :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Since Tohatsu makes the smaller Merc motors I'll compare the prices at BPS to the online Tohatsu prices. Also have to figure in the value of my BPS rewards points on that purchase as well as the no sales tax on the Tohatsu. Warranty service center for Tohatsu is 17 miles away, Merc is less than 10 so that's a push.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2009)

This will fit!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Got one... I use it to club the big fish that I catch. Of course mine is pretty well banged up and I see yours is still in pristine condition...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Got one... I use it to club the big fish that I catch. Of course mine is pretty well banged up and I see yours is still in pristine condition...



That is because my motor works great!


and the fish surrender - no need to club them


----------



## ober51 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know you said you want brand spanking new, but I was able to get my 9.9 for $800, and it literally is basically brand new. Just a thought.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> and the fish surrender - no need to club them



I can see why they surrender


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

ober51 said:


> I know you said you want brand spanking new, but I was able to get my 9.9 for $800, and it literally is basically brand new. Just a thought.



If I could find a late model (less than a couple years old) I would consider it but as it is the wife is the one who would be happier with new. And y'all know that if Mama ain't happy... I was planning on going fishing today but am gonna go look around at the local marinas and up to Wiscoland to a few boat dealerships (Cheaper sales tax in Wiscoland). I'll gather numbers and go from there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2009)

I kept both








Only ate one :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2009)

Good call on that... Prolly made the wife happy with that decision.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Good call on that... Prolly made the wife happy with that decision.



Like you said "When Momma is happy. . . . "


----------

